# AC motors of the future



## lithiumlogic (Aug 24, 2011)

Power = Voltage x Amps, higher voltage isn't the only way to go.

More amps requires more copper, more voltage requires more insulation (plastic). Plastic is a lot cheaper than copper, so OEMs who want to nickel and dime every last cent will go for higher voltages, they have the automated assembly lines to deal with the many series connections and the R&D budget to throw on a huge BMS. You even save a tiny bit of weight on the wiring, with higher voltages and lower currents, but hardly anything compared to the weight of the vehicle and batteries - not enough to increase your range any.

For the DIY, more amps would be easier and safer. Those HPEVs kits are nice but they're limited by the curtis controllers. If EVNETICS came out with a 2000AMP 130Volt AC controller for those HPEVS motors I'd be very happy!

That video shows just how dangerous 2000V is even with only smoke alarm batteries behind it. I know "it's the current that kills you", well it only takes 20ma across the chest to stop your heart (about enough to light up an LED), well, newsflash, even those 9V batteries can manage 10 times that! You can see how far the arc can jump at those voltages, a small imperfection in the insulation on those flyleads that guy was holding, the insulation breaks down and it arcs right through him.


----------



## Ivansgarage (Sep 3, 2011)

Are you talking some thing like this.

Perm motors,axial flux and reinhart controllers 1000 ft lbs 500 hp

http://renovomotors.com/the-coupe/


Ivan


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

> The HPEVS stuff is cool in that it is available; and it's nice the inverter is as configurable as it is; but we are right back(power wise) in the days of an Advanced DC 9" motor and a 500 amp curtis controller. The HPEVS stuff just isn't taking us to the next level.


The HPEVS is to help build the everyman cars or conversions. In the end the main use of a vehicle is to get to work and back and to do some errands. Its not about going to the race track. If you want a race car there are plenty of component available to make killer electric race cars. So yes the HPEVS motors do have a wide place in the market. Even for some that can do some pretty impressive things like the AC-35 dual or even taking two AC-50 motors and coupling them to the dual motor adaptor from Rebirth Auto for the VW/Porsche. What a killer application. 

Its nice to see some of those mega million dollar cars but they are not terrible practical for daily use. Daily use is where I am at. Not the track or mega buck impractical vehicles.


----------



## racunniff (Jan 14, 2009)

lithiumlogic said:


> That video shows just how dangerous 2000V is even with only smoke alarm batteries behind it. I know "it's the current that kills you", well it only takes 20ma across the chest to stop your heart (about enough to light up an LED), well, newsflash, even those 9V batteries can manage 10 times that! You can see how far the arc can jump at those voltages, a small imperfection in the insulation on those flyleads that guy was holding, the insulation breaks down and it arcs right through him.


Yep. 2000V is crazy high voltage. Our day-to-day insulators are *not* very good insulators at that voltage level. I sure hope he was wearing welding glasses and sunscreen as he made those arcs. If not, he's begging for cataracts and flash burns.


----------

